# Hello, moving to Lisbon!



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello,

My family and I will be moving to the Lisbon area in July of next year for my husband's work. We currently live in Yokohama, Japan. We are extremely excited about this move and really looking forward to it. 

I've been browsing this forum, as it has a lot of info. One question that I do have(and I'm sure there will be more) is do any of you have a good suggestion for language software? We'd all like to start studying now, but I'm noticing a lot of Brazilian Portugese and not a lot of European Portugese. Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!

Erin


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Erin, welcome to the forum,
you should be able to find Portuguese language software rather than brazilian, to start learning, you will also be able to get free lessons here when you arrive.

good luck on the move, iam sure you will love Lisbon.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Just because Unforgettable Languages is a fun way to learn do I offer the link. European Portuguese is offered through Unforgettable Languages as well as the Brazilian dialect. Rosetta Stone has good great language tapes, but only offers Brazilian Portuguese at this time.

As Osmostra said, once you are here there are typically free classes around (mine was through a local high school). 

Best of luck on your move!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Our local camara have just offered FREE classes and were fully booked within a week. 120 hour FREE.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you blackirishgirl! That's just what I was talking about. 

And, thank you for the tip about the free classes once we arrive! We'll definitely look into that.


----------

